# Dung Beetle



## dmnCrawler (Aug 8, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/tKeUeVL


I've spent the last month playing with all different kinds of art to create this. It has gone through a few revisions. I really like the sound of this one. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 8, 2020)

dmnCrawler said:


> https://imgur.com/a/tKeUeVL
> 
> 
> I've spent the last month playing with all different kinds of art to create this. It has gone through a few revisions. I really like the sound of this one. I hope you enjoy.


That’s like the coolest enclosure I’ve ever saw. Is that an epoxy finish?  Nice work


----------



## gri (Jan 16, 2021)

nice! is there a gut shot? did you go with stock parts? i socketed my transistors. and im looking to play around see what sounds best.


----------



## dmnCrawler (Jan 16, 2021)

gri said:


> nice! is there a gut shot? did you go with stock parts? i socketed my transistors. and im looking to play around see what sounds best.


I went with stock parts and if you click on the image it is a gallery of the process of creating the pedals which includes a gut shot.


----------



## Barry (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 16, 2021)

dmnCrawler said:


> I went with stock parts and if you click on the image it is a gallery of the process of creating the pedals which includes a gut shot.


Brilliant - all-around it's a work of art!


----------

